# Sil-80



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Does anyone on this forum own a Sil-80... If you do could you post pictures... thx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't own one but here's a pic











this is the S13 front end
you could put the S14,S14a and the S15 if you wanted.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^hotness


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

yea i dont own one either, but here is a pic.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Both nice, but i would take the top 1


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

the first one is a Mako's replica in initial D


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^^^too much into it..although i am making a replica of the yellow FD in it with mine, in due time when ppl forget about it i will arise with it..damn, im into it too..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha I know the feeling... makes me wanna get a hatchi and replacate that....


----------

